# Anyone tried the new husky axes and splitters?



## weedkilla (Jun 23, 2014)

http://issuu.com/husqvarna/docs/hq_main_web_2014_int_lr/225

Any idea who makes them? How they perform?

There are a couple in the middle that look like the business for driving felling wedges, the right sort of weight/length/back of head shape - but they have that shaped part of the lower handle that can be a bit weird when used backwards. 
Thinking the 1600 might join my collection......


----------



## CTYank (Jun 23, 2014)

Your link doesn't work for me. The 5.5 lb maul branded for Husqvarna (made by Hultafors) looks like a clone of Wetterlings 5.5 lb maul.

I've a Wetterlings, and love it. both have really good metallurgy too. Last I saw the Husqy version could be had for much less.


----------



## weedkilla (Jun 23, 2014)

Even the biggest of these is probably lighter than that. It looks like they are quoting weights for total axe, rather than just the head. 
I'm a bit less keen, as the short handle one that would be nice to carry around is about 2.7lb head by what I can scrounge on the net. 

Here is another link - you can scroll to the different types. 
http://www.husqvarna.com/au/accessories/axes-tools/husqvarna-s1600/


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jun 26, 2014)

Are you talking about the new plastic jobbies that look like fiskars competitors?


----------



## weedkilla (Jun 26, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jun 26, 2014)

It's made by Gardena, I'm not familiar with any of their products. The Gardena branded models have a 10 yr warranty.


----------

